# Ex Pat Meet ups



## Linda Baker (Jan 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if there are any little "get togethers" in any of the following places - Nave Redonda, Sao Marcus de Serra, Odemira, Teo Tonio? Moving up that way from Central Algarve next week with my Husband and would like to meet some other expats for occasional coffee, meet up.


----------

